#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Load balance TP-Link TL-R488T 4 portas WAN

## provelink

Alguém conhece esse load balance da TP-LINK pode me passar uma referencia dele se é fácil de configurar ou se é bom ?
Achei o preço dele interessante :
*TP*-*LINK* TL-R488T 4 PORTAS WAN+1 LAN 533MHZ INTELU$143,00

----------


## newmaster2005

Oi...eu tenho um load balance deste ...e muito facil....a configuraçao dele + facil que configurar um modem adsl....comum...estou testando ele e um load balance montado com freebsd ....aparentemente ate agora ....e funcionou legal...eu aprovo começando pelo preço que e barato e funciona mesmo tem ate como vc criar regras de redirecionamento de portas e ips ...para wan 1 ou wan 2...

----------


## eletromidia

> Oi...eu tenho um load balance deste ...e muito facil....a configuraçao dele + facil que configurar um modem adsl....comum...estou testando ele e um load balance montado com freebsd ....aparentemente ate agora ....e funcionou legal...eu aprovo começando pelo preço que e barato e funciona mesmo tem ate como vc criar regras de redirecionamento de portas e ips ...para wan 1 ou wan 2...


ola, tb estou usando um destes... porem quando o link deixa de responder ele não desconecta e conecta dinovo... como vc resolveu isso?

----------


## mktguaruja

Amigo tem esse manual no site da tplink, vai te ajudar na configuração,
http://www.tp-link.com/english/soft/200865143018.pdf

----------


## eletromidia

> Amigo tem esse manual no site da tplink, vai te ajudar na configuração,
> http://www.tp-link.com/english/soft/200865143018.pdf


 
Oi, este manual eu ja li... ja tentei umas configurações mais não me resolveu, tenho os modem em BRIDGE coloquei o tl-r488t fazendo pppoe, tem uma parada que da ping em um IP para ver se o link esta certinho, mais sem fim pratico, pois vou olhar se os lin´s estam respondendo beleza com status timeout ou seja não esta pingando não esta respondendo... só que o tl-r488t não desconecta e reconecta... é nisso o meu problema. não sei se fui claro...

Obs: quando eu tinha o MK discado para o modem, cada vez que o link não respondia o MK ja desconectava e re-conectava o link... isso sim era uma blza... no mais o tl-r488t vai muito bem... mais se não resolver este problema ou vender ele a comprar uma RB450G, e fazer PCC.

se alguém que usa este tl-r488t e tiver umas dicas para me dar, fico muito agradecido... muito obrigado.

----------


## stevens144

2 pontos tem q verificar... se o router tem limite de conexoes tcp, e se ele encaminha destino por rota estatica...

----------


## stevens144

amigo esse com freebsd q vc esta utilizando é por acaso o pfsense? tenho aqui e funciona mto bem!




> Oi...eu tenho um load balance deste ...e muito facil....a configuraçao dele + facil que configurar um modem adsl....comum...estou testando ele e um load balance montado com freebsd ....aparentemente ate agora ....e funcionou legal...eu aprovo começando pelo preço que e barato e funciona mesmo tem ate como vc criar regras de redirecionamento de portas e ips ...para wan 1 ou wan 2...

----------


## mktguaruja

Aqui também eu usei por muito tempo o pfsense gostei bastante, eu começei a usar o mikrotik pois tava tendo mais pratica e quando dava pepeino sabia me virar. Mais pra quem gosta de linux e sabe mecher certinhos nas configurações avançadas e pans, fica muito bom o loadbalance.

----------


## chadii

Tenho esse balanceador aqui, particularmente nao gostei muito da performance. Tenho interesse em vender interessados mandem PM.

----------


## mktguaruja

Amigo me manda um mp com valor que você querer vender tenho vontade de testar esse equipamento. 
t+



> Tenho esse balanceador aqui, particularmente nao gostei muito da performance. Tenho interesse em vender interessados mandem PM.

----------


## fenixprovedor

Bom dia a todos,

mais uma vez estou aqui contando com a colaoracao dos colegas do forum, e é com humildade de peço aos colegas do forum que conhecem tal equipamento e que por ventura ja usaram que postem suas opinioes a respeito do mesmo, pois tambem tenho interesse em em exprimeta-lor aqui, mas vcs sabe como a coisa anda feia de grana, dai fica meio complicado comprar antes de ter informações confiaveis como as dos colegas desse forum.
atualmente tenho algo funcionando baseado com iptables ip route, mas pela a facilidade de um equipamanto compacto que faça a mesma funçao seria interessante migrar para o mesmo.

no mais como sempre muito obrigado, e lebrando aos colegas que se precisarem da minha colaboracao e so postar que dentro dos meus limitados conhecimentos procurarei ajuda-los

um abraço a todos

----------


## infinity

amigo acabei de receber um ,e vou dizer uma coisa ,estou muito imprecionado com o desempenho e facilidade na configuração, até o momento estou usando com dois links e desafogou minha rede 100% pois usava somente um,recomendo a todos .

----------


## eletromidia

Eu tb tenho um aqui e funciona que é uma maravilha... porem não conssigo fazer funcionar paginas de bancos.... não sei como configurar... se alguém passou por isso, para dar uma ajudinha.... muito obrigado.

----------


## infinity

> Eu tb tenho um aqui e funciona que é uma maravilha... porem não conssigo fazer funcionar paginas de bancos.... não sei como configurar... se alguém passou por isso, para dar uma ajudinha.... muito obrigado.




Bom,como instelei somente á dois dias ainda não tive nenhuma reclamação a este respeito,mas é claro q terei,pois se há uma configuração á respeito de sites como os de banco terei problema pois ainda não sei configura-lo para evitar esse problema ,mas irei acompanhar e ajudar no q for possível.

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

resolvido paginas de banco TP-LINK R488T agora ta show de bola........
o aparelho é realmente muito bom......

----------


## infinity

> resolvido paginas de banco TP-LINK R488T agora ta show de bola........
> o aparelho é realmente muito bom......


Amigo coloca a solução pra todos que tem o mesmo problema também resolverem.

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

> resolvido paginas de banco TP-LINK R488T agora ta show de bola........
> o aparelho é realmente muito bom......


Amigo voce tem a solucao para bancos, recentemnte comprei um mas nao estou conseguindo fazer abrir paginas bancarias.

----------


## beirsdorf

Olá pessoal, comprei um , mas estou tendo problemas, ligo um link comum(wan1) + adsl(wan2) + eles funcionam bem juntos, mas quando o link comum caí o balanceador não manda a carga só para a wan2, dfazendo com que a conexão de internet caía, a não ser que desplugue o cabo da porta wan1, aí sim ele manda tudo pra wan2, alguem sabe resolver isto?

----------


## infinity

não entendi quando vc diz ligo link comun (wan1) + adsl(wan2) vc poderia explicar melhor,pois aqui tenho links de operadoras diferente e quando cai um outro assume e virce verssa.

----------


## beirsdorf

a wan 1 é um link vindo de uma conexão por cabo coaxial, de uma operadora local de internet, eu fiz o seguinte , desliguei tudo, com os dois links plugados nas portas e vou testar hoje, vou derrubar os links para fazer um novo teste, sem desplugar da porta rj45, posto aqui o resultado.

----------


## infinity

ok estou no aguardo.

----------


## veriton

infinity:
vc axa q o Tplink esta com um desempenho melhor q o pcc ? 
poderia disponibilizar um backup da configuração q vc usa ae.. restando apenas trocar as configuraçãoes do ppoe.. ?
obrigado.

----------


## dimix

Para o pessoal que está tendo problemas com Bancos, ou outros tipos de conexões seguras, vou colocar uma solução que eu tive aqui, que foi redirecionar todas as conexões que usam a porta 443 (HTTPS), para determinado link de conexão, e até agora (se bem que estou testando a pouco tempo), está funcionando belezinha, sem ter que ficar cadastrando bancos diferentes, essas coisas, e sim somente o serviço.
Embora tenha muita coisa escrita, o processo é SUPER SIMPLES.
Vai abaixo:]

Entre no TP-Link TL-R488T
Clique em:
“Network” - “Load balance” - marque a opção “Enable Extra IP Address Dispatch Rules”, depois disso, desça a tela até o final e clique no botão “SAVE”, para que essa alteração seja aplicada.
Ainda na tela “Load Balance”, clique na linha à frente da opção “Enable Extra IP Address Dispatch Rules” (Extra IP Address Dispatch Rules), para inserir as regras de direcionamento.
Na tela que abrir, clique no botão “Add New”, a opção “Enable” fica marcada, em “Rules Select” escolha To WAN, destination IP/Protocol/Port(range), em “IP Address(range)”, pode deixar em branco (que depois é preenchido automaticamente pelo balanceador, colocando toda a faixa de IP existente (0.0.0.0 à 255.255.255.255), em “Port(range)” coloque 443 nas duas colunas (443 – 443), em “Protocol” deixe ALL, em “Datagram Pass Policy” deixe Priority, e em “Transmit Path” escolha a conexão (WAN) que quer que fique responsável pela saída de conexões seguras (HTTPS, que usa a porta 443).
Depois disso clique na opção a esquerda “System Tools”, na opção “Reboot”, e depois no botão Reboot, para que o aparelho seja reiniciado com as configurações apliacadas.
Verifiquem se as devidas opções que configuramos estão marcadas e habilitadas, para que a configuração ocorra corretamente. Quanto a “rebootar” o balanceador, talvez não seja necessário, mas caso as configurações não se apliquem sem ”rebootar”, é só fazer o mesmo. Aqui os bancos estão todos funcionando normalmente (Bradesco e Santander, que eu tinha problemas). 
Foi especificado a porta 443, porque ela é responsável pelas conexões seguras, como é o caso dos Bancos e outros sites que usam esse protocolo, assim não precisando cadastrar serviços isolados, como Banco Bradesco, Santander, e sim somente a porta que esses serviços usam.
No meu caso eu coloquei a “WAN1” que é onde está conectado meu Link Dedicado, mas pode ser escolhida qualquer conexão. Em “Datagram Pass Policy”, foi escolhida a opção Priority, porque nesse caso é dada “prioridade” à determinada conexão (onde é escolhido por cada um), e não escolhida a opção “Only”, que determina que determinado redirecionamento sairá “somente” por determinado link, sendo que se determinado link cair, poderá ocorrer problemas com o redirecionamento.
É isso aí, espero ter ajuda.
Até mais.

----------


## pkmc

> Para o pessoal que está tendo problemas com Bancos, ou outros tipos de conexões seguras, vou colocar uma solução que eu tive aqui, que foi redirecionar todas as conexões que usam a porta 443 (HTTPS), para determinado link de conexão, e até agora (se bem que estou testando a pouco tempo), está funcionando belezinha, sem ter que ficar cadastrando bancos diferentes, essas coisas, e sim somente o serviço.
> Embora tenha muita coisa escrita, o processo é SUPER SIMPLES.
> Vai abaixo:]
> 
> Entre no TP-Link TL-R488T
> Clique em:
> “Network” - “Load balance” - marque a opção “Enable Extra IP Address Dispatch Rules”, depois disso, desça a tela até o final e clique no botão “SAVE”, para que essa alteração seja aplicada.
> Ainda na tela “Load Balance”, clique na linha à frente da opção “Enable Extra IP Address Dispatch Rules” (Extra IP Address Dispatch Rules), para inserir as regras de direcionamento.
> Na tela que abrir, clique no botão “Add New”, a opção “Enable” fica marcada, em “Rules Select” escolha To WAN, destination IP/Protocol/Port(range), em “IP Address(range)”, pode deixar em branco (que depois é preenchido automaticamente pelo balanceador, colocando toda a faixa de IP existente (0.0.0.0 à 255.255.255.255), em “Port(range)” coloque 443 nas duas colunas (443 – 443), em “Protocol” deixe ALL, em “Datagram Pass Policy” deixe Priority, e em “Transmit Path” escolha a conexão (WAN) que quer que fique responsável pela saída de conexões seguras (HTTPS, que usa a porta 443).
> ...


Excelente dica, creio que vai ser de grande ajuda pra muitos que usam esse equipamento, que aliás vem facilitando a vida de muit agente.

----------


## dimix

Boa tarde pessoal.
A única coisa que eu não estou conseguindo fazer é rodar os vídeos do TERRA TV corretamente. Os da GLOBO.COM eu fiz rodar normalmente inserindo os respectivos IP's igual se faz nas regras que postei acima (na opção IP Address(range) :Smile: , mas os do TERRA TV não está indo 100%, uns abrem, outros não, e isso já ocorria com o Balance Mikrotik PCC que eu tinha anteriormente.
Os IP's que eu coloquei do TERRA TV são: 208.84.247.0 à 208.84.247.255 e 200.154.56.0 à 200.154.56.255, que seriam referentes ao "/24" no Mikrotik PCC, mas não vai 100%.
Tem alguma outra faixa de IP que eu posso usar com o TERRA TV?
Se alguém poder me ajudar com essa dúvida, serei muito grato.
Até mais.

----------


## Gbraga

Tenho um(TL-R488T) a 3 meses, minha impressão é que nao faz tudo o que promete, muitas funcoes que nao funcionam, ele tem opcao de ddns(no-ip entre outros) mas nao funciona em mais de 1 wan simultaneamente(nem implorando). 

opcao de um site sair sempre pelo link x nao funciona nunca pois tenho que cadastrar os ips do site sendo que so funciona se tiver um servidor dns interno(antes do load-balance) assim ja passando o ip de destino ao TP-link, quando um usuario digita www.nomedosite.com.br quem resolve o dns é externo depois do tp-link ou seja quando o dns é resolvido ja passou por ele(so consegui fazer funcionar colocando um servidor dns interno) na teoria funciona.
O pessoal da tplink brasil(unicoba) NÃO da suporte ao modelo (TL-R488T) ja que no brasil ate final de dezembro de 2010 ainda não estava sendo comercializado pela unicoba, ou seja todos os que vendem por ai é de procedencia desconhecida, ou mais provavel paraguay igual ao meu, sem falar que conseguir falar no suporte unicoba é praticamente imporssivel o telefone so fica ocupado ate parece que esta desligado mas é pq tem muita gente ligando para poucos atentendes.
Meu hardware é V3(mais atual) e o firmware o mais novo.
Acredito que o equipamento vai funcionar mas depois de algumas atualizacoes no firmware do mesmo.
Coisa interessante é a unicoba/tplinkbrasil nao ter um forum para os usuarios pedir suporte, acredito que seria muito mais barato(para a empresa) e mais util para os funcionarios.
sem falar que ele nao desconecta e reconecta o link em caso de queda de um dos mesmos.

----------


## infinity

bom eu uso há uns seis meses e até o momento está tudo ok.

----------


## mamaunet

Tambem uso um desses e não tenho do que reclamar otimo custo x beneficio... Nunca precisei aplicar regras pois o MK é quem faz o controle do trafego rss...  :Wavey:

----------


## wendelovieira

> Boa tarde pessoal.
> A única coisa que eu não estou conseguindo fazer é rodar os vídeos do TERRA TV corretamente. Os da GLOBO.COM eu fiz rodar normalmente inserindo os respectivos IP's igual se faz nas regras que postei acima (na opção IP Address(range), mas os do TERRA TV não está indo 100%, uns abrem, outros não, e isso já ocorria com o Balance Mikrotik PCC que eu tinha anteriormente.
> Os IP's que eu coloquei do TERRA TV são: 208.84.247.0 à 208.84.247.255 e 200.154.56.0 à 200.154.56.255, que seriam referentes ao "/24" no Mikrotik PCC, mas não vai 100%.
> Tem alguma outra faixa de IP que eu posso usar com o TERRA TV?
> Se alguém poder me ajudar com essa dúvida, serei muito grato.
> Até mais.


Amigo, é a primeira vez que estou contribuindo, bem tenho uma lan e distribuo sinal para uns 10 clientes via radio, tenho um TP-link TL- R480T+ 2WAN+3LAN, tenho dois links de 1MB da NET e todos os sites bancos e TERRA TV, por exemplo, funcionam bem, sem precisar fazer configurações que do tip "Enable Extra IP Address Dispatch Rules " descrito nos posts acima... acredito que esses problemas podem ser de balaceamento dos links dedicado e adsl...é só um observação.

----------


## aperigo

Alguem pode me explicar com detalhes como controlar a banda de um determinado ip amarrado ao MAC.
no TL- R488T, ou seja, a parte que amarra o ip e mac, e a parte que controla a banda por ip...
Se alguem poder me ajudar eu agradeço..

----------


## aperigo

Alguem pode tambem me dizer como atribuo um ip fixo publico pra um cliente na rede da lan?

----------


## mamaunet

Amigos to com uma duvida, tenho um Modem (192.168.100.xx) e e AP (192.168.100.xx) antes do Balance (192.168.100.1), e nao consigo acessa-los, detalhe eles estao em Bridge, é comum nao conseguir acessa-los ou teria alguma regra para conseguir o mesmo? No meu MK ou no proprio Balance...

Desde já grato!  :Flute:

----------


## CiceroAd

Ola mamaunet bom dia,

Em WAN ambos estão na mesma faixa;

----------


## mamaunet

> Ola mamaunet bom dia,
> 
> Em WAN ambos estão na mesma faixa;


Ola Bom dia!

Sim amigo deixa eu definir melhor como estao setados os IPs

Modem "bridge": 192.168.100.7 (WAN)
AP "bridge": 192.168.100.6 (WAN)
Balance: 192.168.100.1 (LAN)
Isso por antes do meu MK da seguinte forma:

Clientes --- MK ---- Nano **** PTP **** Nano ----- Balance (Modem/AP) 

Abraços!  :Top:

----------


## beirsdorf

> Amigos to com uma duvida, tenho um Modem (192.168.100.xx) e e AP (192.168.100.xx) antes do Balance (192.168.100.1), e nao consigo acessa-los, detalhe eles estao em Bridge, é comum nao conseguir acessa-los ou teria alguma regra para conseguir o mesmo? No meu MK ou no proprio Balance...
> 
> Desde já grato!


tive o mesmo problema, habilitei o DMZ. e funcionou legal, acho que é o caso.

----------


## CiceroAd

Opa,

Através da ilustração entendo que está ao contrario:
link + Ap + Balance + PTP + Clientes.

Se o MK estiver dentro da mesma faixa, tem que pingar sim no lik e Ap.

----------


## mamaunet

> tive o mesmo problema, habilitei o DMZ. e funcionou legal, acho que é o caso.


Amigo vc habilitou o DMZ para qual IP? Eu uso do Balance para o meu MK e nao consigo, ja testei pondo o do Modem e do AP e tb nao foi :/
Axo que nao funfa mesmo hehehe...

Vlw  :Top:

----------


## mamaunet

> Opa,
> 
> Através da ilustração entendo que está ao contrario:
> link + Ap + Balance + PTP + Clientes.
> 
> Se o MK estiver dentro da mesma faixa, tem que pingar sim no lik e Ap.


Opa, Amigo esta assim (do link ate o(s) cliente(s))

Link (Modem+AP) + Balance + PTP + MK + RB (AP Bridge) ** cliente(s) **

 :Smile:

----------


## infinity

> Amigo vc habilitou o DMZ para qual IP? Eu uso do Balance para o meu MK e nao consigo, ja testei pondo o do Modem e do AP e tb nao foi :/
> Axo que nao funfa mesmo hehehe...
> 
> Vlw


amigo coloca o ip q seu mk pega na saida da lan do balance e coloca la no DMZ q vai dá certo. :Top:

----------


## mamaunet

> amigo coloca o ip q seu mk pega na saida da lan do balance e coloca la no DMZ q vai dá certo.


Eu uso o ip do meu MK (x.x.x.5) no DMZ do Balance, a faixa dele é 192.168.100.x e mesmo assim nao acesso oq ta plugado nas WAN's.

----------


## infinity

> Eu uso o ip do meu MK (x.x.x.5) no DMZ do Balance, a faixa dele é 192.168.100.x e mesmo assim nao acesso oq ta plugado nas WAN's.


explica uma coisa,vc usa o balance pra alimentar a rb com internet usando cliente dhcp do mk? se sim vc vai loga no seu balance clica em dhcp depois em DHCP Clients List onde vc verá que aparece o nome do seu mk e o ip q o balance manda pra el,vc pega esse ip e adiciona no DMZ e pronto vai liberar tudo pra esse ip.

----------


## mamaunet

> explica uma coisa,vc usa o balance pra alimentar a rb com internet usando cliente dhcp do mk? se sim vc vai loga no seu balance clica em dhcp depois em DHCP Clients List onde vc verá que aparece o nome do seu mk e o ip q o balance manda pra el,vc pega esse ip e adiciona no DMZ e pronto vai liberar tudo pra esse ip.


Vou descrever como uso, visualmente:

LINK = Modem+AP >> Balance == Nanostation1 ~~ PTP ~~ Nanostation2 == MK == RB (dos links ate o mk a faixa é a mesma, so muda qnd sai para os clientes) 

Detalhe: O modem + ap estao em bridge... o nano1 esta em modo ap, o nano2 como estação. So tem dhcp no servidor mk para rb e por fim nos clientes. Ai queria acessar o AP e o modem rss...

----------


## infinity

> Vou descrever como uso, visualmente:
> 
> LINK = Modem+AP >> Balance == Nanostation1 ~~ PTP ~~ Nanostation2 == MK == RB (dos links ate o mk a faixa é a mesma, so muda qnd sai para os clientes) 
> 
> Detalhe: O modem + ap estao em bridge... o nano1 esta em modo ap, o nano2 como estação. So tem dhcp no servidor mk para rb e por fim nos clientes. Ai queria acessar o AP e o modem rss...


entendi ,amigo tenho dois links e os dois modem sao ligados ao balance e realmente não consegui acessar os dois ,somente quando ligo direto.

----------


## mamaunet

> entendi ,amigo tenho dois links e os dois modem sao ligados ao balance e realmente não consegui acessar os dois ,somente quando ligo direto.


Pois eh, minha cituação é essa pelo Balance não consigo acessar, apenas se ligar direto rss... Tomara que alguem tenha uma idéia, ou se por estar em Bridge seja normal não acessar  :Smile:

----------


## piblum

Comprei esse roteador e deixei as configurações de forma automática, tenho 3 links conectados GVT, Speedy e um link dedicado Telefonica de 512, porém a navegação tem sido muito lenta, pois me parece que ele tem dado prioridade ao link dedicado. Se alguém puder ajudar a uma configuração melhor para que eu possa ter velocidade na navegação e como deixar reservado para um pc uma quantidade de kbps para transmissão de áudio. Agradeço

----------


## Carlos Picioli

Galera, eu uso este load balance com 2 links. 1 link dedicado e 1 link adsl. Tudo funciona perfeitamente. Bancos, vídeos e tudo o mais. O único problema é que ele trava muito.
Mandei ele de volta para o fornecedor para ver se troca o equipamento.

Alguém já teve problemas de travamentos constantes? Qual a solução encontrada?

Abraços

----------


## diorges

Olá pessoal recentemente comprei esse load balance, ele realmente funciona bem, só estou tendo um problema com ele...

Tenho 1 link dedicado no porta wan1 e um adsl no wan2, eu uso ele na minha rede (provedor de internet)...

O meu mikrotik recebe o link de internet do load balance (se é esse o jeito certo de fazer?), bom alguns clientes meus estao vieram falar para mim que em jogos online e msn começou a cair, e eu perguntei desde quando e eles falaram começou ontem que foi o dia que instalei o load balance, eu acredito que o balanceador esteja mudando eles de porta de wan1 pro wan2 e vice-versa, e nessa mudança eles caiem pois perdem a conexão com o servidor.

Alguém poderia me dar uma luz?
Meu load balance será que ta certo?

Link Dedicado na porta Wan1
Link ADSL na porta Wan2

dai na porta LAN sai direto no mikrotik.

Obrigado desde já agradeço.

----------


## mamaunet

> Olá pessoal recentemente comprei esse load balance, ele realmente funciona bem, só estou tendo um problema com ele...
> 
> Tenho 1 link dedicado no porta wan1 e um adsl no wan2, eu uso ele na minha rede (provedor de internet)...
> 
> O meu mikrotik recebe o link de internet do load balance (se é esse o jeito certo de fazer?), bom alguns clientes meus estao vieram falar para mim que em jogos online e msn começou a cair, e eu perguntei desde quando e eles falaram começou ontem que foi o dia que instalei o load balance, eu acredito que o balanceador esteja mudando eles de porta de wan1 pro wan2 e vice-versa, e nessa mudança eles caiem pois perdem a conexão com o servidor.
> 
> Alguém poderia me dar uma luz?
> Meu load balance será que ta certo?
> 
> ...


Amigo seu problema pode ser resolvido se vc por ele para operar com o Balanceamento Manual, como na ft em anexo. Você põe ele para fazer o balanceamento por conexões estabelecidas (Sessions Estabilished) ou seja se alguem conectar pelo seu Link Dedicado ou por ADSL fica amarrado em um dos dois, sem correr o risco de mudar de conexão. Espero ter ajudado, poste aqui depois o resultado.



Abraço!

----------


## cmoraes2002

Estou checando informações sobre este produto, porém alguns equipamentos não suportam aquecimento, caso o equipamento esteja muito aquecido, coloque cooler/ventoinha de forma a resfria-lo, talvez resolva seu problema.

----------


## mamaunet

> Estou checando informações sobre este produto, porém alguns equipamentos não suportam aquecimento, caso o equipamento esteja muito aquecido, coloque cooler/ventoinha de forma a resfria-lo, talvez resolva seu problema.


Amigo o meu ja chegou a passar + de 60 dias sem travar trabalhando com 2 modens em bridge, porem deixei ele aberto ja esta com 33 dias exatos hj (04/08/11) vamos ver se ele aguentará mais tempo e se será aquecimento mesmo hehe...

Abraço!  :Top:

----------


## diorges

> Amigo seu problema pode ser resolvido se vc por ele para operar com o Balanceamento Manual, como na ft em anexo. Você põe ele para fazer o balanceamento por conexões estabelecidas (Sessions Estabilished) ou seja se alguem conectar pelo seu Link Dedicado ou por ADSL fica amarrado em um dos dois, sem correr o risco de mudar de conexão. Espero ter ajudado, poste aqui depois o resultado.
> 
> 
> 
> Abraço!


Obrigado amigo, já ativei para testar.

Mas seguinte como sou um pouco leigo ainda, quanto a minha rede? o que você acha? Ta certo o load balance passar a internet pro mikrotik?

Eu pergunto isso pois no log de acesso do Load Balance só tem o IP do mikrotik fazendo requisição, dai me pergunto se não seria esse o problema...

Obrigado novamente.

----------


## mamaunet

> Obrigado amigo, já ativei para testar.
> 
> Mas seguinte como sou um pouco leigo ainda, quanto a minha rede? o que você acha? Ta certo o load balance passar a internet pro mikrotik?
> 
> Eu pergunto isso pois no log de acesso do Load Balance só tem o IP do mikrotik fazendo requisição, dai me pergunto se não seria esse o problema...
> 
> Obrigado novamente.


Pode ficar tranquilo eu uso dessa forma a qual te indiquei rsrs... Pelo menos aqui comigo nunca tive problema, so o "possivel" aquecimento que ta em analise.

Abraços!

----------


## cmoraes2002

pessoal, preciso de uma informação sobre o TL-R488T, ele junta virtualmente os links, ex: dois links de 1mb+1mb= 2mb? ou cada usuario/cliente que conectar ele poe num link? cli1 link1, cli2 link2, cli3 link1... baixei o manual, porem o ingles atrapalhou um pouco. rs.

agradeço a informação.

----------


## mamaunet

> pessoal, preciso de uma informação sobre o TL-R488T, ele junta virtualmente os links, ex: dois links de 1mb+1mb= 2mb? ou cada usuario/cliente que conectar ele poe num link? cli1 link1, cli2 link2, cli3 link1... baixei o manual, porem o ingles atrapalhou um pouco. rs.
> 
> agradeço a informação.


Sim amigo ele faz a junção (balaceamento dos links) porem a questão de distribuir os links entre clientes vai da forma que vc escolher o balanceamento, como no post anterior disse como proceder para ele trabalhar por sessões estabelecidas que seria dessa forma como vc exemplificou, porem de forma aleatória. Para vc conseguir uma qualidade maior em qual cliente irá usar qual serviço somente com uma Routerboard com PCC.

Abraço!

----------


## diorges

Obrigado *mamaunet.

*Espero que resolva meu problema mesmo, vou testar e se tudo der certo eu posto o resultado aqui.

Até mais.

--- Edit ---

*mamaunet*,

Muito obrigado pela dica, esta funcionando perfeitamente agora.

----------


## betotb

amigo, como fazer para repassar os ips públicos que a operadora me passou, para os meus clientes???

----------


## juliocbo

por favor me ajude com uma duvida ... se eu colocar 4 modem com 4megas em cada quanto seria a minha saida ? seria 12 megas?

----------


## juliocbo

ola alguem pode me ajuadar se eu tivese 1 
*TP-LINK TL-R488T*

e colocase 4 modens com 4 megas em cada qual seria a velocidade de saida?

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Uma vez testei um deses,meio simples poucos recursos,acabei utilizando um PePLink.

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Cara assim vai dividir as conexões nunca vai medir mais que 4 mbs ele não vai "somar" vai balancear "dividir" para juntar seria necessário um agregador de link.

----------


## DanielVieceli775

> por favor me ajude com uma duvida ... se eu colocar 4 modem com 4megas em cada quanto seria a minha saida ? seria 12 megas?


Cara assim vai dividir as conexões nunca vai medir mais que 4 mbs ele não vai "somar" vai balancear "dividir" para juntar seria necessário um agregador de link.

----------


## infinity

Seria de 4 megas,mas,com uma grande diferença as cargas serão divididas entre os 4, dando a impressão que é 12 megas,ou seja,quando um link saturar o LB sempre tentarar equilibrar dando a senssação de q o link é 12 mb,pode colocar vc não vai arrepender-se uso á dois anos sem interrupções. 






> ola alguem pode me ajuadar se eu tivese 1 
> *TP-LINK TL-R488T*
> 
> e colocase 4 modens com 4 megas em cada qual seria a velocidade de saida?

----------


## juliocbo

como seria o certo.. a se fazer pesso desculpas por estar te perguntando isso
pois estou começando agora...

por favor me responda uma coisa
qual o certo a fazer?

tenho 3 links de 4 megas,

serio o certo colocar os 3 links no Mikrotik e fazer o PCC Balance

ou comprar uma TP-LINK TL-R488T com 4 wan e 1 lan?

tenho 2 mikrotik MIKROTIK- ROUTERBOARD RB 450G

fico na duvida em qual eu devo jogar os links e como jogar para que
saise os 12 megas..
e se realmente saira os 12 megas..

como fazer o certo para poder organizar minha rede pois estou querendo
organizala

hoje tenho 3 redes queria uma delas esta usando o mkauth
queria colocar as 3 usando o mkauth e nao sei como...

desde ja agradeço......

----------


## infinity

> como seria o certo.. a se fazer pesso desculpas por estar te perguntando isso
> pois estou começando agora...
> 
> por favor me responda uma coisa
> qual o certo a fazer?
> 
> tenho 3 links de 4 megas,
> 
> serio o certo colocar os 3 links no Mikrotik e fazer o PCC Balance
> ...


como eu disse não averar soma e sim balanceamento,em relação a rb sei que ela irar funcionar do mesmo jeito do LB.

----------


## manobarriga

Wathdog resolve velho velho , mas usar adsl velho , usar um link tão desprovido de qualidade , coloca link dedicado que ele responde ao que vc queira fazer . . .

----------


## teresopolis

Gente poderia me dar uma dica onde comprar esse TP-Link? de preferencia em um lugar proximo do RJ pois sou dessa região, valeu!

----------


## hugomiranda

Tenho um Load balance TP-Link TL-R488T 4 portas WAN, com 3 modem adsl com ip estático + link dedicado, com prioridade para o link dedicado, assumindo os adsl apena quando o dedicado cai, o problema e que quando o dedicado cai, todos os meus clientes com ip valido deixam de navegar, uso servidor myauth meu link dedicado passa por uma rb onde e feito a rota de direcionamento do range de ip valido para o servidor, como eu posso resolver este problema, para que os clientes de ip valido navegue?

----------


## Jorgedelima

Amigo , boa tarde, adquiri um esse load balance, mas acho que estou com algum prolema de configuração , gostaria de uma ajuda.se puder.
Meu load ta conectado com dois links e indo para um swith de 24 portas.
porém ele só reconhece um link o outro fica buscando e não acha, da a seguinte mensagem ( não foi possível obter as configurações de IP, verifique seu cabo ou o fornecedor de ISP) porém quando o conecto diretamente sem o swith ele consegue obter os dois ips dos fornecedores de ISP, achando que poderia ser pq os dois estavam com getqay iguais final 1, alterei um dos então o 1º GP é final 1 e o 2º CP é final 2. e o load balance é o padrão de fabrica 192.168.0.1, será que tenho que por todo mundo com mesma rede ? 
se puder me ajudar agradeço imensamente 
FICO no aguardo , ou se puder me indicar algum local 







> amigo acabei de receber um ,e vou dizer uma coisa ,estou muito imprecionado com o desempenho e facilidade na configuração, até o momento estou usando com dois links e desafogou minha rede 100% pois usava somente um,recomendo a todos .

----------


## sephirothband

> Tenho um Load balance TP-Link TL-R488T 4 portas WAN, com 3 modem adsl com ip estático + link dedicado, com prioridade para o link dedicado, assumindo os adsl apena quando o dedicado cai, o problema e que quando o dedicado cai, todos os meus clientes com ip valido deixam de navegar, uso servidor myauth meu link dedicado passa por uma rb onde e feito a rota de direcionamento do range de ip valido para o servidor, como eu posso resolver este problema, para que os clientes de ip valido navegue?


Como colocar prioridade em um determinado link pois tenho 3 adsl e 1 dedicado e um dos adsl tem a prioridade e gostaria que o dedicado tivesse essa prioridade.

----------

